# To buy or to build



## Bones (Feb 17, 2009)

I've poked and prodded this forum about firearms every so often, but now with prices going way up and demand far too high to be met by current supply I am looking into ways to get a rifle.  I cannot straight up afford one right now, but how hard is it to build your own?  I stripped my weapon down to clean it, but thats as far as it got.  Are there a lot of little pieces or special armorour tools needed? 

I would rather just buy my first one built, but in this day and age I find it sooner would be better then later given the current political climate and steadily rising costs of such weapons.


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 17, 2009)

Depends on the rifle and your skill levels. 

AR's are pretty easy, when assembling is all that is required.  Bolt guns depends again.  If you have to do some critical adjustments, it takes tools and knowledge.


----------



## dusty (Feb 20, 2009)

Bones said:


> I've poked and prodded this forum about firearms every so often, but now with prices going way up and demand far too high to be met by current supply I am looking into ways to get a rifle.  I cannot straight up afford one right now, but how hard is it to build your own?  I stripped my weapon down to clean it, but thats as far as it got.  Are there a lot of little pieces or special armorour tools needed?
> 
> I would rather just buy my first one built, but in this day and age I find it sooner would be better then later given the current political climate and steadily rising costs of such weapons.




What's the application?


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 20, 2009)

Unless you want something more than a Mil-Spec type M4'rgery I'd just buy a complete rifle and then outfit it as you see necessary. 

I recently purchased two Colt 6920's and both are getting outfitted with rails, new stocks, optics, foregrips, lights etc. 

I promise if you build one, you'll find yourself looking at the higher end barrels and triggers and comps etc.  You'll easily spend over $2,000 if you want everything with the Noveske name on it. 

Just my .02


----------

